# Epson RX620 USB printing hassles

## thomasn

Hi,

Using CUPS to set up a printer, as per Gentoo Printing Guide, and it is recognised and appears to install ok - it correctly detects the printer as an Epson Stylus Photo RX620 on USB#2 and offers the correct Gutenprint driver for it - but when I print to it, the CUPS admin page just shows "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."

lsusb shows the printer:

```

titan ~ # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 04b8:0811 Seiko Epson Corp.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 03f0:0317 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1200

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05e3:0604 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 1.1 Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

This is a 'Multi-Function Printer' - MFP, an All-in-One. The scanner works fine with ImageScan.   

I can see nothing relevant in any log files or dmesg, I'll put them here in case anyone can spot any problems. Any ideas how I can debug this? I'm using ~x86 unmasking in package.keywords for udev

```

titan ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

dev-ruby/rubygems ~x86

dev-lang/ruby ~x86

# dev-ruby/rails ~x86

media-gfx/iscan ~x86

app-portage/porthole ~x86

media-gfx/gimp-print ~x86

net-print/cups ~x86

dev-libs/libusb ~x86

sys-fs/udev ~x86

titan ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use

net-print/cups dbus slp ppds tiff

app-office/openoffice-bin java

```

```

titan ~ # emerge -pv libusb hotplug udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hotplug-20040923-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-109-r1  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

titan ~ # dmesg | tail -32

usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 4-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp1: USB Bidirectional printer dev 5 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0811

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     EPSON    Stylus Storage   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

ppdev0: registered pardevice

ppdev0: unregistered pardevice

usb 4-4: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'iscan' sets config #1

ppdev0: registered pardevice

ppdev0: unregistered pardevice

ppdev0: registered pardevice

ppdev0: unregistered pardevice

usb 4-4: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'iscan' sets config #1

usb 4-4: usbfs: interface 1 claimed by usblp while 'iscan' sets config #1

usb 4-4: USB disconnect, address 5

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp1: removed

usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 4-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 6 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0811

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     EPSON    Stylus Storage   1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

titan ~ #

```

Looking at  lsusb -v -d 04b8 (the Epson vendorID) the printer is on interface (bInterfaceNumber) 0, scanner on interface 1, mass storage (card readers) on interface 2.

But... although the CUPS admin screens show everything as successfully configured, when I try to print I get the "Printer not connected" error, and the printer shows no sign of any incoming data. A second USB printer, an HP LaserJet 1200 using HPLIP, shows in CUPS as being on USB#2 and works fine. Both printers work fine when I boot the box into WinXP.

I'm stumped -- can anyone suggest anything? Any log files to check except /var/log/messages and  /var/log/cups/error_log ?

Thomas.

----------

## wynn

With the printer switched on and connected, could you run

```
# lpinfo -v
```

it should show something like

```
network socket

network beh

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20D88

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct parallel:/dev/lp0

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200
```

If you've got two printers connected to USB then it may need udev rules to make sure that they both are attached to the same /dev/usb/lpN whether they are both switched on or not.

----------

## thomasn

Hi wynn,

```

titan ~ # lpinfo -v

network socket

network beh

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20RX620

direct hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1200?serial=00CNBF246128

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

network smb

```

... so it looks as though I don't have a 'direct parallel...' line, not sure if that's significant. In dmesg I see repeatedly

```

ppdev0: registered pardevice

ppdev0: unregistered pardevice

```

and lsmod gives

```

titan ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            60480  0

rtc                     9172  0

ntfs                   87220  1

sg                     23420  0

ppdev                   7204  0

usblp                  10560  0

e100                   25352  0

mii                     3360  1 e100

parport_pc             28100  0

parport                24296  2 ppdev,parport_pc

pcspkr                  1920  0

intel_agp              17852  1

agpgart                19092  1 intel_agp

i2c_i801                5836  0

i2c_core               11872  1 i2c_i801

ehci_hcd               22312  0

uhci_hcd               17608  0

snd_intel8x0           23260  0

snd_ac97_codec         72800  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1280  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                45956  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              14852  1 snd_pcm

snd                    31716  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6504  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

usbcore                88388  5 usb_storage,usblp,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

```

I'm reading up now on udev rules - I currently have

```

titan ~ # ls -l /dev/usb/lp*

crw-rw---- 1 root scanner 180, 0 Apr 29 11:17 /dev/usb/lp0

```

Should there be separate lpN entries for each printer? I'm digging through man udev and the Gentoo udev guide, but there's a fair bit of it  :Wink:  Any suggestions on appropriate rules to set up would be very welcome.

I'm also trying a reboot with just the (troublesome) Epson switched on, will post here if that makes any difference.

Thanks for your suggestions.

Thomas.

----------

## wynn

Here are two rules which were constructed to allow two identical Epson D88 printers to be connected to the USB ports and attach to the same /dev/usb/lpN no matter which one was switched on. They went in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules. "10" to make sure they are executed before any of the standard rules

```
BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*", ATTRS{serial}=="HU22T0511090302280" NAME="usb/lp0", GROUP="lp"

BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*", ATTRS{serial}=="HU22Y0511080653560" NAME="usb/lp1", GROUP="lp"
```

The "ATTRS{serial}" were got by running

```
$ udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0|grep '{serial}'

    ATTRS{serial}=="HU22Y0511080653560"

    ATTRS{serial}=="0000:00:1d.1"
```

with just one of the printers switched on at a time.

----------

## thomasn

With just the Epson RX620:

```

titan ~ # udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0|grep '{serial}'

    ATTRS{serial}=="L73010501061156080"

    ATTRS{serial}=="0000:00:1d.7"

```

With just the HP LaserJet 1200:

```

titan ~ # udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/usb/lp0|grep '{serial}'

    ATTRS{serial}=="00CNBF246128"

    ATTRS{serial}=="0000:00:1d.0"

```

I put these into a udev rules file:

```

titan ~ # cat /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

# HP LaserJet 1200:

BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*", ATTRS{serial}=="00CNBF246128" NAME="usb/lp0", GROUP="lp"

# Epson Stylus Photo RX620:

BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*", ATTRS{serial}=="L73010501061156080" NAME="usb/lp1", GROUP="lp"

```

Then deleted the Epson printer in CUPS, switched off the HPLIP service that was being used by the HP printer and removed it from rc (rc-config delete hplip default), switched off both printers and rebooted the machine. I then switched on the Epson which was again auto-detected by CUPS and added the printer again: lpstat -s shows it as having

```
 device for ESPRX620: usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20RX620 
```

Just one printer is now showing in /dev/usb/ :

```

titan ~ # ls -l /dev/usb

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root scanner 180, 0 May  1 10:29 lp1

```

But -- I still cannot print  :Sad:  The CUPS page still shows "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..."

Does this still look like a conflict between the two printers?  Or is the problem that the Epson has multiple interfaces, for printer, scanner and mass storage?

Thanks very much for your suggestions so far, I really want to get this printer working, it has produced some good quality output in Windows and

Thomas.

----------

## wynn

You've got GROUP="lp" for the Epson in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules but the group is being reset by a later rule to "scanner" and this may be preventing CUPS or the printer driver from accessing it.

You could test this theory by changing the group to lp manually and seeing if things started working.

If this is the problem then you will have to find the rule which is setting GROUP="scanner" and put a mdified version into 10-local.rules. 

I don't know how iscan will take this though, you may have to switch back and forth depending on whether you want to print or scan.

And there may be a better solution which has escaped us both: is there an Epson forum you could post a question like this to? Does the iscan documentation talk about this?

----------

## thomasn

Bingo!

That's it -- when I 

```
 chgrp lp /dev/usb/lp1
```

 the printer springs into action and prints off the test page that was queued. And sure enough:

```

titan rules.d # pwd

/etc/udev/rules.d

titan rules.d # grep scanner * | grep 0811

99-iscan.rules:ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="0660", GROUP="scanner"

99-libsane.rules:SYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner"

```

So now the question becomes -- have I any hope of getting the printer and scanner to both work, without needing to run a 'kdesu my-hacky-printer-config-script' whenever I want to change?

Thanks so much - this was driving me nuts, now I'll go and have a look through iscan and Epson forums to see if anyone else has solved this second problem. I owe you a beer/pizza/cup of Darjeeling some time  :Smile: 

Highly chuffed,

Thomas.

----------

## wynn

 *thomasn wrote:*   

> So now the question becomes -- have I any hope of getting the printer and scanner to both work, without needing to run a 'kdesu my-hacky-printer-config-script' whenever I want to change?

 OpenPrinting.org says "Scanning should work with SANE using Epson's IScan  or perhaps also with SANE's "epson" backend."

Perhaps SANE may not set the USB port group to "scanner" though the 99-libsane.rules has

```
 # EPSON PM-A870 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX620 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX630

SYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner"
```

which looks like the IScan rule.

No, it looks as though it's kludgy script time unless the Epson forums have a solution.

 *thomasn wrote:*   

> Thanks so much - this was driving me nuts, now I'll go and have a look through iscan and Epson forums to see if anyone else has solved this second problem. I owe you a beer/pizza/cup of Darjeeling some time 

 I should take that under advisement â I'm afraid I've been giving you wrong information.

I have only just realized that I have two printers connected to two USB ports on the same machine here â and CUPS has no difficulty telling which is switched on. I believe that it keeps the information needed to distinguish between the printers in the Device URI and scans /dev/usb/lp0-15 checking the information returned by a live port against what it has got.

So the udev rules make no difference, it must have been the GROUP="scanner" all the time.

I suspect that CUPS can tell the difference between two identical printers connected to the same machine via USB too.

I hope that the time wasted writing udev rules was to a certain extent made up by discovering the effect of the IScan rules.

----------

## thomasn

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *thomasn wrote:*   So now the question becomes -- have I any hope of getting the printer and scanner to both work, without needing to run a 'kdesu my-hacky-printer-config-script' whenever I want to change? OpenPrinting.org says "Scanning should work with SANE using Epson's IScan  or perhaps also with SANE's "epson" backend."
> 
> Perhaps SANE may not set the USB port group to "scanner" though the 99-libsane.rules has
> 
> ```
> ...

 

iscan seems to work fine when /dev/usb/lp1 belongs to 'lp' instead of 'scanner', so I may just create a 999-final-cleanup.rules which sets the group to lp.

 *wynn wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *thomasn wrote:*   Thanks so much - this was driving me nuts, now I'll go and have a look through iscan and Epson forums to see if anyone else has solved this second problem. I owe you a beer/pizza/cup of Darjeeling some time  I should take that under advisement â I'm afraid I've been giving you wrong information.
> 
> I have only just realized that I have two printers connected to two USB ports on the same machine here â and CUPS has no difficulty telling which is switched on. I believe that it keeps the information needed to distinguish between the printers in the Device URI and scans /dev/usb/lp0-15 checking the information returned by a live port against what it has got.
> ...

 

I'm glad I don't necessarily need to do this for every box with more than one printer...

 *wynn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I suspect that CUPS can tell the difference between two identical printers connected to the same machine via USB too.
> 
> I hope that the time wasted writing udev rules was to a certain extent made up by discovering the effect of the IScan rules.

 

I now understand what's going on a lot better than I did, so I don't count this as time wasted. A freshly brewed cup of Darjeeling is on its virtual way to you  :Smile: 

Yours aye,

Thomas.

----------

## lmcogs

Well I don't understand what is going on.  I have an epson rx620 and it just stopped printing although the scanner works.  Both scanner and printer worked before.  I had been searching this site and the web for answers but to no avail until I came across this thread and 'chgrp lp /dev/usb/lp1' works here too but I haven't a clue what is going on  although it seems I have to do this each time I boot.  I have tried removing and re emerging all cups related stuff but to no avail.

----------

## orange_juice

Yup! Worked for me too, thank you.

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> I have an epson rx620 and it just stopped printing although the scanner works. Both scanner and printer worked before. I had been searching this site and the web for answers but to no avail until I came across this thread and 'chgrp lp /dev/usb/lp1' works here too but I haven't a clue what is going on although it seems I have to do this each time I boot.

 

The aswer I found to this issue is here.

However, this is not a solution ... only a temporary way to make things work.

Should we report it as a bug?

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## lmcogs

This is driving me nuts and it's still not solved.  Everything is working when I do chgrp lp /dev/usb/lp0.  However, this would be ok for me but not my wife or daughter whom I have using linux without them knowing the nitty gritty.  But they can't print which is really no good.  I have been over this thread and the thread  suggested but can't find an answer or understand the problem.  I have tried fiddling with groups and udev rules but no.

I am using cups-1.2.12-r2 on 2.6.22-gentoo-r9

lpinfo -v

network socket

network beh

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20RX620

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

lsusb -v -d 04b8:0811

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04b8:0811 Seiko Epson Corp.

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x04b8 Seiko Epson Corp.

  idProduct          0x0811

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 EPSON

  iProduct                2 USB2.0 MFP(Hi-Speed)

  iSerial                 3 L69030501191615010

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           78

    bNumInterfaces          3

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 USB2.0 MFP(Hi-Speed)

    bmAttributes         0xc0

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                2mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              5 EPSON Scanner

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         7 Printer

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Printer

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Bidirectional

      iInterface              6 USB2.0 Printer

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x85  EP 5 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              7 USB2.0 Mass Storage

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x07  EP 7 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x88  EP 8 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

----------

## sprazza

Hi All,

Did you get this solved? I had much the same problems with my multifunction: Epson Stylus CX4100. Exactly the same work-around, i.e. changing group permissions when wanting to print.

I've solved it in my case - perhaps try for yours - I think you basically had the solution right under your nose!

You can obviously see that the ownership in the udev rules are clashing. I've found that changing the ownership in the udev libsane-rules from scanner to lp for the appropriate device works fine. In my case this doesn't stuff up scanning either (through xsane).

```
bender rules.d # lsusb | grep Epson

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04b8:0820 Seiko Epson Corp.
```

So device code is 0820. Find the appropriate listing in the libsane-rules file, and change to GROUP="lp". You should get something like the following

```
bender rules.d # pwd

/etc/udev/rules.d

bender rules.d # grep 0820 99-libsane.rules

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0820", MODE="660", GROUP="lp"
```

Both scanner and print should  :Smile:  hopefully  :Smile:  work!

If not, let me know and I'll see what else I can dig up!

Cheers

Steve

----------

## lmcogs

Well sprazza that was exactly it. I did what you described and both scanner and printer working.  So easy after all.

Thanks

----------

## orange_juice

 *sprazza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bender rules.d # pwd
> 
> ...

 

Thank you Steve for your answer.

The problem is that although after this change my printer works very good, my scanner will not work!

The only difference is that my idProduct is 0811 instead of 0820.

The result up to now is very satisfactory because I most frequently print rather than scan. However, I would appreciate your help if any idea comes forward.

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## lmcogs

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="660", GROUP="lp"

working here ok

----------

## orange_juice

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="660", GROUP="lp"
> 
> working here ok

 

I am running on an AMD64 platform. Is this possible to justify a difference?

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## lmcogs

No amd64 here too and works perfectly.  What printer and I presume printer worked before?  Did you reboot ?

sane-backends-1.0.18-r4, media-gfx/xsane-0.994, net-print/cups-1.3.4-r3 here

----------

## orange_juice

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> No amd64 here too and works perfectly.  What printer and I presume printer worked before?  Did you reboot ?
> 
> sane-backends-1.0.18-r4, media-gfx/xsane-0.994, net-print/cups-1.3.4-r3 here

 

I have exactly the same specifications.

I have an Epson RX620 which is a scanner and a printer in one device.

When I change "scanner" to "lp"

```
ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="660", GROUP="lp" 
```

Xsane says: No devices found

This is my emerge --info, if it helps:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 17 Nov 2007 22:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="buildpkg distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://files.gentoo.org http://files.gentoo.org ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/ http://ftp.uoi.gr/mirror/OS/gentoo/ http://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.physics.auth.gr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ "

LANG="en_GB.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en en_GB el uk"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.10.20/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi addbookmarks akode alias alsa amd64 amr aotuv apache2 asf asterisk audiofile avahi avi bindist bitmap-fonts bzip2 bzlib cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr connectionstatus contactnotes cpudetection cracklib crypt css ctype cups curl curlwrappers dbus dc1394 divx divx4linux djbfft dlloader dmi doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread ecc effects elf encode exif expat fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac flash fontconfig fortran fpx gadu gd gdbm gif gimp gimpprint gmedia gnutls gpac gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal highlight history iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib inkjar irc jack java javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde ladspa lcms ldap lesstif libcaca libsamplerate libwww live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lua lzo mad maildir matroska mbrola mdnsresponder-compat memlimit midi mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi mplayer mpm-prefork musepack musicbrainz nas ncurses neXt network nls no-suexec nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia odbc offensive ogg oggvorbis openexr opengl oss pam pcre pda pdf perl png posix povray ppds python qt3 qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline realmedia rpm rtc ruby sametime scanner sdl session slp smartcard smp sms smux sndfile snmp sockets sox speex spell sse sse2 ssl static-modules statistics stream subtitles svg tcl tcltk tcpd tetex texteffect theora tidy tiff tk tokenizer translator truetype type1-fonts udev unicode usb utf8 v4l v4l2 vcd vdr vlm vorbis wavpack webpresence winpopup wmf wmp wxwindows x264 xanim xine xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zeroconf zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en en_GB el uk" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## lmcogs

What does groups give?

groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk lp wheel floppy dialout tape video

lpinfo -v

network socket

network beh

direct usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20RX620

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct scsi

scanimage -L

device `epkowa:libusb:002:004' is a Epson Stylus Photo RX620/RX630 flatbed scanner

device `epson:libusb:002:004' is a Epson PM-A870 flatbed scanner

Maybe unmerge sane-banckend, xsane, cups and libsane rule and reemerge reboot and see what happens.

----------

## orange_juice

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> What does groups give?
> 
> groups
> 
> root bin daemon sys adm disk lp wheel floppy dialout tape video
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Actually, my groups command did not give out the lp group... 

I edited the /etc/group file and everything is working fine now.

Thank you very much.

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## mc_barron

This command is genius:

```
chgrp lp /dev/usb/lp0 
```

... and you sir are awesome!  This has been a thorn in my side for the past 9 months.

THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!

----------

## ascompltd

Hi Guys just picked up on this one....

The problem is that fundamentally the RX620 gets picked up as a scanner first and foremost so you need to write a udev rule giving group permissions to the scanner so that cups can print.

Amending the entry in /etc/udev/rules/75-iscan.rules so that the entry for RX620 has more that group scanner permissions allows a persistent fix for this.

```
# SEIKO EPSON Corporation | Stylus Photo RX620/630 (PM-A870)

#SYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="0660", GROUP="scanner"

, RUN+="/lib/udev/iscan-usb.sh" [i](Original line)[/i]

SYSFS{idVendor}=="04b8", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="0666", GROUP="scanner",

 RUN+="/lib/udev/iscan-usb.sh" [i](Amended  line)[/i]

```

One other thing which is what prompted my looking at this again gimp-print-5.1 is persistently marked as unstable so I have had to add it to package.keywords to get it to build the portage team only appear to allow 2 unstable packages at a time so periodically you will have to update the entry in keywords file or your printer will fail as the old unstable package is removed.

I have just gone from gimp-print-5.1.0 to gimp-print-5.1.4 to regain printing.  (Note to self must check with portage team how to get stable release updated)

Hope this helps some I have been using my RX620 for almost 18months  painlessly apart from when the gimp-print update occurs  :Wink: 

----------

## orange_juice

 *ascompltd wrote:*   

> Amending the entry in /etc/udev/rules/75-iscan.rules so that the entry for RX620 has more that group scanner permissions allows a persistent fix for this.
> 
> 

 

This file has probably changed and does not exist.

The file I have currently amended is:

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/99-libsane.rules
```

As follows:

From

```
# EPSON PM-A870 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX620 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX630

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="660", GROUP="scanner"

```

To

```
# EPSON PM-A870 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX620 | EPSON Stylus Photo RX630

ATTRS{idVendor}=="04b8", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0811", MODE="666", GROUP="scanner"

```

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

